# Is anyone familiar with, "Yerzies?"



## Burgermeister (Oct 28, 2007)

Yerzies is a T-Shirt fulfillment company that I have been trying to sign up with for a new account but can't seem to get through to them. Nor can I get an email through to them. They seem to have a good size presence on the net with lots of designs and write-ups. They do one technique that I could use. That is they transfer print with white on all color shirts. Even light colors. If anyone knows of another fulfillment printer that also does this, I could use that information. 

Thanks,
Bob


----------

